# Make Me A Breeding Logo?



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi! I would like someone to make me a logo for my betta breeding company coming soon to a fourm near you!  Here is what I want:

A Halfmoon Mustard Gas Betta Fish

Not that hard (I think!) My betta company is going to be called maybe Betta Beauties. (II NEED NAME SUGGESTIONS! PLEASE!) Thank You!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

working on it right now!  I'll see if i can give you a few options so you can choose from a selection!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

well i made a logo idea on my tablet and it wont let me upload it ( or any of my tablet photos) onto photobucket... do you know how i can either just get it to show up in my next reply or how i can get it to upload properly?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, im gonna see what i can do to get the darn thing to show up because tinypic didn't work... anyways just give me a while and i will see what i can do.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!! i found out the problem! It was an RIFF file and i needed to save it as a JPEG or JPG!!!! anyways lol, here it is! (a little small i know)









(If the actual pic isnt showing then here is the link)

http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums...n=view&current=mustardgasbettawithletters.jpg


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

BettaLover659 said:


> Hi! I would like someone to make me a logo for my betta breeding company coming soon to a fourm near you!  Here is what I want:
> 
> A Halfmoon Mustard Gas Betta Fish
> 
> Not that hard (I think!) My betta company is going to be called maybe Betta Beauties. (II NEED NAME SUGGESTIONS! PLEASE!) Thank You!!



Does it have to be a drawn picture or just photoshopped?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Abby said:


> Does it have to be a drawn picture or just photoshopped?




ACTUALLY if u could post or show me the link to your favorite breeder (your favorite fish you own) i can use that picture to photoshop


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok ive been fiddling.
I googled : Halfmoon Mustard Gas Betta Fish in images and found this picture:










i cut the betta out:









and heres just a few things i can do with the picture without much effort.
(if you want me to create the logo ill need the pic you want used, the effect you like and the name of the business)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hehe I did a photoshop alteration of one of my breeder boys for my logo too


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

when you get around to choosing name and such have a look at this link:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=60756


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I've had three advertising classes, six digital media classes, and more art classes than I can count.
Just a suggestion: Photoshop is good for some things but not all.


Adobe Illustrator is what you'll want for a logo. It uses a math-based system called Vector.

The reason Vector based images are preferred for logos is that they can be resized as many times as you want without the file losing data or any "pixelation" occuring. (the grainy look you get when blowing up or reducing image size)

Photoshop is a Raster based program that deals in pixel editing.
What Photoshop is good for is later things, like poster and advertisement designs. But all that normally comes after the logo.
Just a suggestion.

It's just cleaner than a raster based image and less of a hassle when switching from web to print and back.
Of course for web it's converted to a JPEG, but that's after you'll be changing the size in the AI program. And normally you'll be saving different sizes for different templates etc.
Anywho, give it a google and find some examples of some good vector images.
If you're curious about more, I can show you some photo-realistic vector images too. (as I'm sure you'll get a lot of cheesy shiney junk in the image search haha it's always good for that)


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello,

I randomly came across this thread form bettafish.com's sister site. As a part-time freelance graphic designer I 1000% back up LucyLoofa (who sounds like they are studying to be a graphic artist). Logo's should be vector. If I have some free time I could help you out a bit - send me a PM and we can try and get some thing started if not at least help refine what you want. A logo is a very complicated, but remarkably simple graphic. It has to have impact without being complex - that is not easy to do and is why corporations spend millions on their logos. I'll see if I can advise you in the right direction especially if you're serious about your business.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, I did a logo for your company in photoshop using my one halfmoon mustard gas male and then put the name of the company in there as well. If you like the layout and just want me to change a few things I can do so. Hope you like it!  (Sorry the picture is so big)


----------

